#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  PE exam preparation book

## walid

salam, 



I reaaly need this book, if any one has it, please share it , thanks

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: PE exam preparation book

----------


## mhrizadi

dear friends does any one have this book?
"Mechanical Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam"
help me pls.

----------


## engsamer

it cost 1000 L.E
0165536199

----------

